# How to Finance Extreme Sport Clothing Line? Help!



## eternalunltd (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking for capital to fund growing apparel business. Here is my situation. 

Our Business:

We are a Clothing Line/Brand in the Extreme Sports/Action Sports space.
We launched our business 4 months ago and have already secured 20 retail accounts and have just landed the largest distributor in Canada and the largest Distributor in the UK who are picking up our line to sell to retailers in these two countries.
We sell 95% wholesale and 5% direct to retail customers through our website. Our focus is selling wholesale and through distributors.
We have a manufacturing license with a printer that sources, builds, warehouses, ships, invoices and collects on all our wholesale and distributor accounts. They carry all the terms with these customers and then pay us upon receipt of payment; We get 40% of gross sales.
We buy packaged and tagged product from printer to sell retail through our site and do all the fullfillment for this ourselves.
Retailers love our brand, say it has decent sell-through rates to their customers but they are ALL telling us that we need to start investing heavily in event and athlete product placement to get national TV exposure to get the casual fan to identify, attached themselves to and purchase our clothing.
We have enough traction to know our business costs and sales metrics, current and future sales pipeline volumes and we have created a business plan and a Break Even analysis to pin-point our capital needs. We figure we need approximately $375k to $450k to found the next 12 months of growth and provide an investor a healthy return between %15-%20 cash on cash EOY1
*QUESTON: * 
What are the available channels to find investors for our company?
Are there particular websites, industry associations, investment companies that will help match us with an investor?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## pitbell85 (Mar 12, 2008)

You could try a peer to peer lending organization like prosper . com I would post my referral code but it is a violation (self promotion)


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

pitbell85 said:


> You could try a peer to peer lending organization like prosper . com I would post my referral code but it is a violation (self promotion)


Very cool website pitbell...
I'm looking into becoming a lender right now!


----------



## eternalunltd (Dec 28, 2007)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> Very cool website pitbell...
> I'm looking into becoming a lender right now!


Sounds interesting. We are ramping up fast and need a lender/investor to jump in the mix ASAP so we can keep this momentum going. Would love to speak with you about your lending capability if you are available. 

You can contact me at [email protected] anytime.

Cheers!


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

eternalunltd said:


> Sounds interesting. We are ramping up fast and need a lender/investor to jump in the mix ASAP so we can keep this momentum going. Would love to speak with you about your lending capability if you are available.
> 
> You can contact me at [email protected] anytime.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Sean, sorry if I didn't make myself clear! I really wish we had the capability to lend you the amount of $$ that you need, but I was referring to becoming a lender on the website prosper.com

Sorry for the confusion!

Ann


----------



## d3structo (Aug 19, 2008)

Apparently you guys are an MMA company. I've never heard of you guys and Im a HUGE fan. Do you advertise on sherdog.com or MMA.tv? 

So you need some capital to be able to sponsor some fighters?

sorry I couldnt help but Im a huge fan and have never heard of your company.


----------

